# Harry Hall liability insurance



## claireandnadia (21 December 2017)

I've had BHS gold for years but last night read about Harry Hall insurance which appears quite good and has 10 million cover so may keep my options at renewal time. Anyone else got good/bad reviews of HH?


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 December 2017)

Interested to read your replies as I'm considering the switch also. The discounted goods are a pretty nice incentive!


----------



## Antw23uk (21 December 2017)

I switched a few weeks ago. All went well, got a free saddle pad (cob so will sell it!) I kept thinking about the legal advise you get from BHS but I've never used it so made the switch.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 December 2017)

I guess its good that there are alternatives but feel its important to support the BHS- HH are not advocating for riders or providing other services other than encouraging you to buy stuff.


----------



## Antw23uk (21 December 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I guess its good that there are alternatives but feel its important to support the BHS- HH are not advocating for riders or providing other services other than encouraging you to buy stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Very true and thats an important point to make. I think if BHS brought down the price of the PLI I would go back to them. At the end of the day we are talking a few quid, its not going to break the bank BUT I like to feel like im getting my monies worth so rather than £6 a month im now paying £3 a month.


----------



## claireandnadia (21 December 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I guess its good that there are alternatives but feel its important to support the BHS- HH are not advocating for riders or providing other services other than encouraging you to buy stuff.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point. BHS do amazing work and in the grand scheme of things, their charge is quite reasonable. However for me, I've got a lot of money to find next year so for next year, I need to cut down on my horse spending so may need to consider it.


----------



## atropa (21 December 2017)

I chose them over BHS this year purely due to cost. So far, thank goodness and touch wood, I haven't had to use it. I think it doesn't cover you for certain affiliated activities so check the small print carefully.


----------



## claireandnadia (21 December 2017)

atropa said:



			I chose them over BHS this year purely due to cost. So far, thank goodness and touch wood, I haven't had to use it. I think it doesn't cover you for certain affiliated activities so check the small print carefully.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just a happy hacker so that would work for me.


----------



## HollyWoozle (21 December 2017)

Ooh, I didn't know they offered liability insurance. Am with BHS and that's fine for now but worth keeping in mind for the future.


----------



## claireandnadia (21 December 2017)

HollyWoozle said:



			Ooh, I didn't know they offered liability insurance. Am with BHS and that's fine for now but worth keeping in mind for the future.
		
Click to expand...

I came across it on fb last night. Had a look at their website and was quite impressed on what it offered.


----------



## hihosilver (21 December 2017)

I heard that BHS was only used as a last resort and they recommend claims are done on your household insurance. I  switched to WHW and took out the champion plus for public liability. I don't insure my horse anymore for vets bills as was silly money. I do wonder though as I have a sharer if she would be covered for riding my horse.


----------



## xgemmax (21 December 2017)

i switched from BHS this year due to price and they offer pretty good discount on everything on their website  I do like to support the BHS but at half the price it was a no brainer, sorry bhs!


----------



## Dubsie (22 December 2017)

I think if you take advantage of the Hickstead and Windsor tickets, overall there's not much to choose between them cost-wise.


----------



## ruth83 (22 December 2017)

Please compare very carefully the level of cover provided by the Harry Hall club vs the BHS cover.

There are discrepancies in the amount covered for, the number of horses who can be covered and the activities covered. 

The vast majority of these insurances are 'last resort' insurances. 

People have already mentioned support for the BHS, (A charity who are reliant on membership for the majority of their regular income. No, the assessment/exams do not make any significant profit) who are working to record rights of way and bridleways to prevent them being lost in 2026, who are working to achieve fair business rates for equestrian business to prevent the closure of more riding schools, livery yards and competition centres and who are working to improve horse welfare through education. 
As well as this your membership benefits are
Free tickets to Hickstead and Windsor
Reduced tickets to various shows throughout the year (Bolesworth was this year)
6 magazines a year
A legal helpline (not just for equine related matters)
Access to world class expert advice on welfare, access and safety
A local committee of volunteers who can offer advice and who put on events for members (obviously these vary from area to area depending on how many volunteers are available)
10% discount at the BHS bookstore

Full disclosure, yes, I am a BHS volunteer and BHS qualified. I'm also more than happy to answer BHS related questions if I can.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 December 2017)

But when finances were tight and I found BHS had taken a direct debit for Gold renewal I thought I'd told bank to cancel (as neither myself nor the other rider would be riding that year) the BHS refused to consider refunding and cancelling membership.

It wasn't worth the hassle in the end (being too busy/poor to ride that year meant I had bigger worries!) but the membership services team were particularly unhelpful - put me right off and cost me what was a significant (for me) sum of money for absolutely no benefit.

And when you have limited interaction with an organisation it is the little things that create an impression :-|


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 December 2017)

ruth83 said:



			Please compare very carefully the level of cover provided by the Harry Hall club vs the BHS cover.

There are discrepancies in the amount covered for, the number of horses who can be covered and the activities covered. 

The vast majority of these insurances are 'last resort' insurances. 

People have already mentioned support for the BHS, (A charity who are reliant on membership for the majority of their regular income. No, the assessment/exams do not make any significant profit) who are working to record rights of way and bridleways to prevent them being lost in 2026, who are working to achieve fair business rates for equestrian business to prevent the closure of more riding schools, livery yards and competition centres and who are working to improve horse welfare through education. 
As well as this your membership benefits are
Free tickets to Hickstead and Windsor
Reduced tickets to various shows throughout the year (Bolesworth was this year)
6 magazines a year
A legal helpline (not just for equine related matters)
Access to world class expert advice on welfare, access and safety
A local committee of volunteers who can offer advice and who put on events for members (obviously these vary from area to area depending on how many volunteers are available)
10% discount at the BHS bookstore

Full disclosure, yes, I am a BHS volunteer and BHS qualified. I'm also more than happy to answer BHS related questions if I can.
		
Click to expand...

How do you get the free tickets? I had no idea this was a possibility


----------



## ruth83 (22 December 2017)

There is a voucher in the BHS magazine, but often your membership card is enough. Its RIHS not the Derby meet. Windsor is set days, discounts on other days.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 December 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			How do you get the free tickets? I had no idea this was a possibility
		
Click to expand...

Theyre in the magazine.


----------



## popsdosh (23 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			But when finances were tight and I found BHS had taken a direct debit for Gold renewal I thought I'd told bank to cancel (as neither myself nor the other rider would be riding that year) the BHS refused to consider refunding and cancelling membership.

It wasn't worth the hassle in the end (being too busy/poor to ride that year meant I had bigger worries!) but the membership services team were particularly unhelpful - put me right off and cost me what was a significant (for me) sum of money for absolutely no benefit.

And when you have limited interaction with an organisation it is the little things that create an impression :-|
		
Click to expand...

Lesson for the future then . It wasnt the BHSs fault you had not cancelled the DD maybe it would have been better and certainly more courteous  to inform the BHS before the event as they suffer a cost if they call for a DD payment on a stopped account!

For those saying the BHS is expensive just check out what you are getting for it. Their liability cover is far superior to HH from a horse owners point of view. It is a greater limit ,covers multiple horses and various people handling your horses  ,multi disciplined and from the point of view of insurance of last resort is exactly the same. Price isnt everything and there are other benefits of BHS not least their legal advice line


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 December 2017)

claireandnadia said:



			I'm just a happy hacker so that would work for me.
		
Click to expand...

It may not always be visible but the BHS do lots of work on trying to maintain and protect our bridleways. Im volunteering doing some ROW walking to see how bridleways could be joined up in the local area.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (23 December 2017)

I always go with BHS. I think their charity work and work as an organisation as a whole is more beneficial than getting discounted Harry Hall products which I dont use


----------

